# Forum Upgraded 2 Versions



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm sure by now most of you found the forum was down for about 16 hours. During forum upgrades something didn't work quite right and caused a problem with the database. The good news is that nothing was lost and we are now at the latest and greatest again. There were 2 software version updates and I have included a list of the updates below if you would like to read them.

PS: I will be out of pocket for the next few days so everyone have a safe and happy Thanksgiving Holiday... action

Vern

*Bugs Fixed For v2.0.3*

ACP: Skin search not stripping slashes on input
Approving first post after a split topic doesn't work
Auto email notification doesn't trigger when using fast reply
Emailed posts show & nbsp; code
Searching in topic titles doesn't give expected result set
Using trash can: Log message redefined
ACP: Typo in easy logo changer
UCP: Topic track start date incorrect
ACP: Bot logs "last hit" date labelled "started"
HTML tag showing additional HTML tags when editing
Group based moderators not receiving reported posts
Two '@' symbols allowed in email addresses
Attachments not showing in printable page version
MSG: Archive HTML doesn't parse macros
Topic subscriptions don't check member groups
MSG: Renaming folder loses PM count for that folder
ACP:Bulk mailer not showing correct number of "sent to" members
Calendar. CustomBB code not working
Upgrading: CACHE_PATH not set
LOFI: Not parsing TOPIC and POST tags correctly.
Post highlighting from search not working correctly.
Installer present, incorrect links
Various subscription manager fixes
Forum subscriptions choice panel missing

Changed Language Files

lang_topics.php
New entry: "qr_add_email"

Changed Template Bits

Forum Index
Template Bit: PageTop
Reason: Changed "Subscribe to this forum" link

Messenger
Template Bits: archive_html_entry, archive_html_entry_sent
Reason: Removed macros

Printable Topic
Template Bit: pp_postentry
Reason: Added attachment HTML tag

Topic View
Template Bit: quick_reply_box_open
Reason: Checkbox for enabling email notification of replies

User Control Panel
Template Bit: subs_row 
Reason: Fixed start subscription date bug

Changed Template Bits

All Global HTML
Template Bit: global_board_header
Reason: Added blog HTML

All Global HTML
Template Bit: member_bar
Reason: Added blog HTML

Messenger
Template Bit: inbox_table_header
Reason: Inbox % chart incorrect (added style width)

Messenger
Template Bit: unsent_table_header
Reason: Javascript error

Search
Template Bit: start
Reason: Added $extra variable

Search
Template Bit: start_as_posts
Reason: Added $extra variable

User Control Panel
Template Bit: Menu_bar
Reason: Added Blog HTML

*Bugs Fixed for v 2.0.2*

Daily / Weekly digest emails not working properly
ACP: Importing single setting causes SQL error
ACP: Editing validating member doesn't remove validating row in DB
ACP: Forums "Category"; radio buttons show/hide in wrong order
Announcement start/end dates with DST errors
MSG: Deleting a PM removes body of all saved (unsent) PMs
No email sent after revalidating email address change
SSI not showing forum name or proper date
Search results mark forum as read
My Assistant not reporting accurate number of posts since last visit
Forum password cookies not cleared when logging out
Calendar shows birthdays on specific day even when show bday off
MSG: Inbox % chart incorrect (table too wide)
MSG: Javascript error when checking boxes in Saved PM section
ssi.php not handling custom BBCode properly
Admin email upon register using relative dates
Incorrect mb string length checking
Calendar not showing October properly
Super Moderators can edit admin profile
Custom fields uneditable by super-moderators when allowed
ACP: Wrong error routine called when editing member
ACP: Quotes escaped when sending change name email
ACP: SQL error when selectively deleting task logs
EXTRA tag not being parsed on profile field errors
ACP: View user of a permission mask, wrong edit link
[attachmentid] tag not removed from the topic / PM title
SM: Small HTML bug
Posting with HTML board elements shows in posts
ACP: Incorrect "purchase" links in ACP index page
ACP: Incorrect error function called in ad_skintools.php
Link to downloads from ACP incorrect
Forthcoming calendar events not showing when show birthdays 'off'
Anonymous online users shown as "guest" but with group's colours
MSG: Upload not attaching unless "add attachment" is pressed
Bulk emailer sending out duplicate copies
Searching not limiting number of results causing SQL error
ACP: Adding moderator with int as username strips leading zeros
LOFI: Doesn't check ban-filters
ACP: Nightly stats rebuild removes most online on some systems
ACP: Searching for settings returning 'hidden' matches
Non-global moderators unable to edit topic title when edting first post
After searching and unsuspending 1 member, incorrect refresh page loaded
Possible division by zero error in build_pagelinks
ad_mysql.php reliant on depreciated $HTTP_*_VARS
Settings with backslash can cause problem on some PHP setups
Templates inserted with same MD5 hash on fast machine
Recurring calendar events not showing in "Forthcoming" calendar events section

Language Changes

lang_ucp.php

cp_admin_user removed.

ADDED:

CODE

// 2.0.2
'm_blog' => "Community Blog",
'm_blog_ucp_main' => "Your Blog Settings",
'm_blog_cblocks' => "Content Blocks Settings",
'm_blog_aboutme' => "About Me Settings",
'm_blog_your_blog' => "Your Blog",

lang_search.php

ADDED:

CODE

//2.0.2

'too_many_children_for_santa' => '(Search results limited to first %num)',

lang_global.php

ADDED:

CODE
//2.0.2

'blog' => "Blog",
'myblog' => "My Blog",

lang_error.php

ADDED:

CODE
'cp_admin_user' => "You cannot edit an administrators profile from this control panel",

lang_email_content.php

CODE
$lang['subject__digest_forum_weeky'] = 'Your weekly new topics digest';
$lang['digest_forum_weeky'] = <<<EOF
<#NAME#>,

This is the digest of posts in topic "<#TITLE#>" for this week.

Replaced With:

CODE
$lang['subject__digest_forum_weekly'] = 'Your weekly new topics digest';
$lang['digest_forum_weekly'] = <<<EOF
<#NAME#>,

This is the digest of this weeks posts in forum <#NAME#>.

--------------------


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Vern thanks for the update and your hard work, as always.

I for one am thrilled to see the following upgrade, it was keeping me awake at night. Whew good thing they fixed it.

LOFI: Not parsing TOPIC and POST tags correctly.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

parsing??









Anyway, thanks for all the work you put into Outbackers.com Vern.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I had run into quite a few of those bugs they fixed. I didn't think they were particularly henious, but definitly annoying. I guess the search error bothered me the most.

Thanks for all the work you do, Vern! Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks Vern.

Really Y-Guy??? I found the following to be more annoying

EXTRA tag not being parsed on profile field errors

Oh well.. they're both fixed now.









Wayne


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like some kind of secret code, to me....

"Too many children for Santa"???

It's nice to know there are smart people like you out there to do stuff like that, Vern.

Thanks.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you, Vern. I hope you realize how many people are dependent on and grateful for all you unselfishly do.

Thanks again,


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been away for a few days...glad I missed the outage. I would have freaked out, and smashed my computer!~


----------

